# Critique Bailey {8 months+}



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I thought it’d be cool to come back to later on, or maybe add onto as he grows. To just have a comparison. 

This was my first stack attempt with him, but I know that the front paws should’ve been straighter…

I’d hope to do some schutzhund (hopefully that is the correct spelling) with him, but I want to work on basic obedience and reactivity with him first. And we may not end up being able to do it but that’s fine!
I got him from a hobby breeder, he was part of their first litter, so he’s absolutely nothing special (to most people).
Age: 8 months (27/01/2021)

Dad: Oscar von Haus Targa
Couldn’t find his mum so here is her parents.





Gao z Jirkova Dvora


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Gao z Jirkova Dvora




www.pedigreedatabase.com









Zuza z Jirkova Dvora


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Zuza z Jirkova Dvora




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Keep at it - I’m also still hoping to do IGP but it’s not the end of the world if we can’t. Breeding doesn’t always matter either - my puppy came from an excellent breeding and very reputable breeder and I still got a really reactive puppy. You’ve put in a lot of work with Bailey and you’ll have a great dog you love no matter what.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

cagal said:


> Keep at it - I’m also still hoping to do IGP but it’s not the end of the world if we can’t. Breeding doesn’t always matter either - my puppy came from an excellent breeding and very reputable breeder and I still got a really reactive puppy. You’ve put in a lot of work with Bailey and you’ll have a great dog you love no matter what.


Yeah, that’s the same way I feel. We’ve had a great week, reactivity-wise, and he mostly ignored three dogs on one walk. There was a bit of a look and a pull, but a correction and he was back on track! Good luck with yourself and Django too - hopefully it works out! After you put so much work in a dog, you just have to love them. My bond with Bailey is stronger than my bond with my chow because of how much play and training and time we spend together working on his reactivity (or maybe because I’ve always wanted a GSD 😅)


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s the name of the breeder or the names of the dogs in the pedigree that make a dog special. It’s the dog and their person.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> It’s the name of the breeder or the names of the dogs in the pedigree that make a dog special. It’s the dog and their person.


Yeah, definitely. I agree, which is why I said “(to most people)”. He’s special to me. But I just mean that he’s probably not from the best lines or stuff like that. But yeah, he’s _my_ dog or I’m his human, whatever works best lol. And he’s the best thing I have, no matter how naughty he decides he wants to be 😅🙈


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s so handsome! He also has some of the same lines as Nadja. I wish you the best of luck with his reactivity!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> He’s so handsome! He also has some of the same lines as Nadja. I wish you the best of luck with his reactivity!


Thank you! And that’s pretty cool!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> Yeah, definitely. I agree, which is why I said “(to most people)”. He’s special to me. But I just mean that he’s probably not from the best lines or stuff like that. But yeah, he’s _my_ dog or I’m his human, whatever works best lol. And he’s the best thing I have, no matter how naughty he decides he wants to be 😅🙈


I wouldn’t be so meh. Best lines is subjective. One of my favorite dogs is a Leon son. Bolle was a BSP winner, which is the national championship in Germany. He’s also had some pretty successful progeny. Both Bolle and Leon tend to pop up in dogs I see being used in KNPV. He certainly doesn’t have the pedigree that looks like someone just threw two dogs in the backyard together.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Ah that’s cool! The breeder didn’t really go into the pedigree much, but they’re generally pretty great (always there for questions, we have a group chat with all the pups etc). They spent almost two hours on the phone with us talking about gsds and all their care, before even letting us know that he had a pup left. I’ll definitely come back to this in a year or so 🙈


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I’m not familiar with the sire lines but the dam lines are pretty nice. You should talk with your breeder about the pedigree. It’s not a popular opinion here on the forum but genetics do matter and can help with understanding your pup big time. Do not micromanage him, though, and you’ll see less “reactivity”.

I can’t critique except telling that he looks similar to my dog lol I like Bailey a lot.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

GSD07 said:


> I’m not familiar with the sire lines but the dam lines are pretty nice. You should talk with your breeder about the pedigree. It’s not a popular opinion here on the forum but genetics do matter and can help with understanding your pup big time. Do not micromanage him, though, and you’ll see less “reactivity”.
> 
> I can’t critique except telling that he looks similar to my dog lol I like Bailey a lot.


Ah thank you! I wouldn’t know what to ask about the pedigree, I know nothing about genetics (but I’ll figure it out). The reactivity (dog/frustration) is improving as I understand him more, and when he gets a longer walk.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Bailey is such a good looking boy! 
sorry I can't help critique him as I'm no expert 
but if I saw him in person I probably stare a good bit 😁


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

happyblond said:


> Bailey is such a good looking boy!
> sorry I can't help critique him as I'm no expert
> but if I saw him in person I probably stare a good bit 😁


Ah thank you ☺


----------

